# Outcast Red Snapper Results



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Outcast Red Snapper Results 2012
*Week 1*
1st : Team Assassin - 31.60
2nd : Airborne - 21.40
3rd : Steel Hooked - 20.20
*Week 2*
1st : Dream Weaver - 21.40 
2nd : Miss Mai - 20.20
3rd : Nothin' Matters - 17.20
*Week 3*
1st : Snapper Slapper - 7.60
2nd : Vacant
3rd : Vacant
*Week 4*
1st : Dream Weaver - 16.60
2nd Miss Mai - 15.40
3rd : Nothin' Matters - 7.80
*Week 5*
1st : Steel Hooked - 30.80
2nd : Airborne-24.00
3rd : Nothin' Matters-23.60


*Week 6*
1st : Team Assassin-26.60
2nd : Sure Luck - 21.60
3rd : Double Down - 21.60
*Overall*
1st : Team Assassin-31.60
2nd : Steel Hooked-30.80
3rd : Airborne-24.0


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to all. 31.6 is a STUD. So is 30.8. I would hate to get one over 30 and not win. That is kind of like the year that someone got a 62lb king in the Budlight and got second becuase someone brought in a bigger 62lb king. Two people catching once in a lifetime fish the same day.

I guess Snapper Slapper was the only one brave enough to slog out there in the weather on week 3.

Thanks for posting the results


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's a pic of out 2nd place snapper. We had a great time!


----------

